# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What time of day to take Clenbuterol

## dogtags

I will be starting my cycle soon and was wondering when the best time of day is to take it?

I do 45 mins of cardio in the morning, fasted(5:30 AM) and I work out at 11:00 AM. Should I take it before cardio or after, if i take it after, how long should I wait to eat my first meal? Also, when i get to larger doses, should i break it up to twice a day?

My cardio will be light, 45 mins of Bike, elliptical, or brisk walking at 135 BPM.

Stats:
5'11"
189 lbs
18% BF
26 Years old

----------


## t-dogg

Once you have worked up to 120mcg's, take it twice a day @60mcg's. Also take it way before your bed time as it may keep you up.

----------


## dogtags

> Once you have worked up to 120mcg's, take it twice a day @60mcg's. Also take it way before your bed time as it may keep you up.


Cool, so for now should i take it immediately following morning cardio?

and when i do 2 doses, one following morning cardio and one *before* or *after* my afternoon workout?

----------


## bradhore

I preferto take mine ALL in the morning, cant sleep at night else. doesnt really matter what time you take them, whether you spread them out over the day or whether you take them all at once

----------


## t-dogg

> Cool, so for now should i take it immediately following morning cardio?
> 
> and when i do 2 doses, one following morning cardio and one before or after my afternoon workout?


I used to take mine first thing when i woke up. Then a few hours later. You can break it up how you prefer really, however 120mcg's is alot all at once. Just remember to intake alot of water. Also take tourine and patasium pills.

----------


## ironbeck

I used to take 120mcg with my coffee at 430am then another 80mcg when I got to work at 630am, also drink a red bull 16oz on the way to work....then I would be ready to get the day started.

----------


## tballz

Clenbuterol has a half life of 36 hours. There is no reason to split dosages. Take it all in the morning.

----------


## dogtags

> I used to take mine first thing when i woke up. Then a few hours later. You can break it up how you prefer really, however 120mcg's is alot all at once. Just remember to intake alot of water. Also take tourine and patasium pills.


Does Potassium Citrate work?

----------


## ironbeck

Also I was taking liquid, if you have pills do not take the doses I mentioned.

----------


## t-dogg

> Does Potassium Citrate work?


Regular old potassium at any supplement shop. Its not always needed, but some people cramp up on clen . Ive never cramped up, but increasing potassium is better just in case.




Also dont take more then 120mcg's unless you have built up a tolerance to clen. Just my opinion tho.

----------


## tballz

Potassium and taurine is definitely needed when taking clen .

----------


## tballz

and drink plenty of water.

----------


## bradhore

> Clenbuterol has a half life of 36 hours. There is no reason to split dosages. Take it all in the morning.


yeap ^^^

----------


## dogtags

I wasnt able to find "potassium"... only potassium citrate

----------


## bradhore

taurine helped me with cramps. i didnt cramp too much on 80mcg but anything over that dose i did.

----------


## t-dogg

> I wasnt able to find "potassium"... only potassium citrate


Lol eat more bananas. Real food.

----------


## dogtags

Would rather not modify macros to include sugary fruits to get potassium. Im just wondering if Potassium Citrate will do the same job as plain old Potassium

----------


## ironbeck

I never had cramps and took no extra supplements, I drank plenty of water though...........because I was thirsty all the time.

----------


## Blergs

> Potassium and taurine is definitely needed when taking clen.


Agreed taking Potassium and Taurine is the best way to go about it.
add atleast one of them.
I even just added taurine and it wirked. but I do eat bananas alot, so the combo was prob why.

----------


## Blergs

> I wasnt able to find "potassium"... only potassium citrate


eat a banana a day and grab csome bulk taurine and take 1-4g daily.
that will cover you.

----------


## gymsoldier

"Potassium citrate is an alkalizing agent. It is used when your urine is too acidic. Your doctor may prescribe potassium citrate if you have a mild urinary tract infection, such as cystitis. Potassium chloride is a form of potassium for people who have low levels of potassium, also known as hypokalemia."

_http://www.livestrong.com/article/55...ssium-citrate/_




> Would rather not modify macros to include sugary fruits to get potassium. Im just wondering if Potassium Citrate will do the same job as plain old Potassium

----------


## ironbeck

I have an idea, why don't you see how it goes before taking this and that......if you don't need it, don't take it just to take it?

----------


## Blergs

> Clenbuterol has a half life of 36 hours. There is no reason to split dosages. Take it all in the morning.


Agreed no point to split up dose and if you do you might not sleep as well.
take in the AM.

----------


## dogtags

> I have an idea, why don't you see how it goes before taking this and that......if you don't need it, don't take it just to take it?


because multiple people have reported it, and to be honest i don't feel like finding out mid-squat or mid-deadlift about a cramp, could be bad :P

http://www.break.com/index/a-tear-in...-cramp-2343429

----------


## dogtags

> "Potassium citrate is an alkalizing agent. It is used when your urine is too acidic. Your doctor may prescribe potassium citrate if you have a mild urinary tract infection, such as cystitis. Potassium chloride is a form of potassium for people who have low levels of potassium, also known as hypokalemia."
> 
> _http://www.livestrong.com/article/55...ssium-citrate/_


looks like i got the wrong stuff, unless i get a UTI tomorrow...

----------


## automattic

just like everyone said, take it at the beginning of your day to avoid trouble sleeping. most ppl go two wks on/two wks off. start off at 20mg/day to see how u react, and work ur way up to about 80-100mg/day. but, ultimately its what works for u.

----------

